
Fanboyism and Brand Loyalty - barredo
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/05/19/fanboyism-and-brand-loyalty/
======
aohtsab
A few years ago before I entered university, my mother purchased me a Mac. I
had grown up with PCs all my life, but I blindly believed "it was really
preferential for using Photoshop", "artistic", bla, bla. That was when I
thought I would go into graphic design, and all of my technological opinions
were based on word-of-mouth from friends.

Then I got into programming.

Looking back, I'm glad that I had a Unixoid machine to start with, but the
more I work in the command line, the more attractive Linux becomes. I would
have defended Apple to the death 2 years ago, and now I can't wait to get
something that isn't a black-box, hardware-wise, and a more malleable
operating system .

I ..might be turning into a Linux fanboy, but I'm much more concerned with
functionality now.

------
JoeAltmaier
The reason people argue so long is, the differences are so small

~~~
pigbucket
Freud calls this "the narcissism of minor differences." (Freud was very good
at catchphrases.)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Don't think that one will catch on.

